# Heller Fleck auf TV



## AlreadyDead (12. März 2017)

Hey Leute, 
ich habe gerade eben bei mir auf dem Fernseher diesen hellen Fleck festgestellt. Ist erst seit eben, wäre mir sonst auch aufgefallen. 
Vor allem leuchtet es nur so hell, wenn der Hintergrund weiß ist. Andere Helligkeit oder Bildschirmmodi bringen auch nix. 
Weder ist an der Stelle der Bildschirm iwie dreckig noch defekt. 

Was kann das sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. März 2017)

genau den gleichen hatte ich an meine iPhone 6 Display auch, man konnte mir nicht sagen was das war, ein toter Pixel sieht anderes aus, oder ein behinderter "nenne ich jetzt mal so" der immer grün leuchtet oder alle Farben durch geht, aber in dem fall leuchtet es im Hintergrund immer heller als das weis der masse, ich weis nur das mir das Display komplett ausgetauscht wurde, mich würde es auch mal interessieren was dieser punkt da zu bedeuten hat, eventuell kommt ja noch einer dazu und klärt uns hier auf?

würde es bei deinem Verkäufer man erfragen ob das nicht ein Garantie Fall ist, eigentlich ja sieht man ja bei mir, mich würde es mal interessieren wie man das nennt.

bei Pixel Fehler hilft das tool hier, (RizonePixRepair) gibts kostenlos zum runterladen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (13. März 2017)

Ja naja so Mega störend ist es jetzt nicht, aber der Fernseher ist nicht gerade alt, also von daher netvt mich die Tatsache. 

Ich hatte das gleiche auch auf meinem iPhone 6


----------



## KonterSchock (13. März 2017)

hatte auch schon so ein tread auf IPhone 6 (Pixel Defekt?)
aber irgenwie kann keiner sagen was das ist.

würde es einschicken.


----------



## AlreadyDead (13. März 2017)

Kumpel meinte bei iPhone iwie nässe durch den oberen Speaker reingekommen und iwie n Defekt verursacht, da n anderer Kumpel etliche davon hatte, nachdem er mit seinem 5er baden war.


----------

